# Dolphins and giraffes would be good at long audaxes



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jul 2021)

One of my problems with the long audaxes is my need for sleep. Just been reading that giraffes only need 30 mins a day and dolphins sleep one side of the brain at a time. I need some of that.

How good are you at managing sleep deprivation on an audax?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> How good are you at managing sleep deprivation on an audax?


The longest audax rides that I have done are only just over 200 km. I'm okay when riding that kind of distance; the problems start when I stop... 

I almost accidentally killed myself on Saturday night after doing 163 km on my forum ride. I was eating a large pizza and watching the Tour de France highlights when I dozed off mid-slice. I came very close to choking myself to death! 

I reckon if riding anything over 300 km without sleep I would be a danger to myself and to other road users...


----------



## rogerzilla (13 Jul 2021)

Giraffes would be rubbish at triathlon, though. Only apes and giraffes lack the natural ability to swim. We can be taught, but giraffes can't.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jul 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Giraffes would be rubbish at triathlon, though. Only apes and giraffes lack the natural ability to swim. We can be taught, but giraffes can't.



We could have a thread on animals and past times and sports.


----------



## Ian H (13 Jul 2021)

I have ridden 600s straight through, but I prefer to get a good night's sleep in the middle. Generally I won't want to sleep until the small hours, so there's no point in stopping until then. 20mins shut-eye is a good reviver.


----------



## Seevio (14 Jul 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Giraffes would be rubbish at triathlon, though. Only apes and giraffes lack the natural ability to swim. We can be taught, but giraffes can't.


Unless the water is very deep, giraffes don't need to swim...


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2021)

Seevio said:


> Unless the water is very deep, giraffes don't need to swim...


But first they have to get over their fear of crocodiles


----------



## Ridgeway (14 Jul 2021)

Swifts would be better, they could cat-nap on descents and participate in audaxes for several months

They would even have the advantage that they could eat the insects that usually bother us cyclists


----------



## matticus (14 Jul 2021)

I'd like to see a Giraffe get any kip in a bus shelter. Eh, eh?


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Jul 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Giraffes would be rubbish at triathlon, though. Only apes and giraffes lack the natural ability to swim. We can be taught, but giraffes can't.


Hold my beer...


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> If I get a train home I often stand up to ensure I don't miss my stop. Sitting down would just be inviting oblivion.


That is a worry for me too! 

I am organising a ride from York to the Humber Bridge again this year. I will have to get up at 05:00 and spend over 2 hours on trains getting there. Not too bad if I doze off on the way there because the train terminates at York. Doing it on the way back would be a different matter though... I could end up at Manchester or Blackpool late at night!


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Jul 2021)

Google maps directions can be setup with a push notification alarm when you are approaching your station.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Jul 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> Google maps directions can be setup with a push notification alarm when you are approaching your station.


I wish I knew that when I working in London and boozing after work!


----------



## matticus (14 Jul 2021)

The low-tech solution that us luddites use is to set your watch alarm for the ETA at that station.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2021)

A colleague got sent down to London to repair some very expensive equipment. He was extremely tired coming back to West Yorkshire and dozed off on the train. Several months later, the company MD took out a portable cassette player at the works Christmas do to play us an extremely grumpy voicemail...

"_Hi. This is xxx... I'm standing on the platform of a God-forsaken platform at some crappy station in the middle of nowhere. There is no shelter, it is pouring with rain. I'm cold, wet, tired, hungry, thirsty and bloody peed off. I AM TAKING THE DAY OFF - SEE YOU TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_"



This has reminded me that I must set an alarm on my phone before I leave York after the ride!


----------

